# VK - Lucious fog Liquid Launch!



## Stroodlepuff (18/4/16)

Come and join us for the launch of some exciting new local Flavours!

Luscious Fog!

Introvert – Lemon Sorbet 
Anticipation – Cinnamon cookie surprise

And a limited edition Rebel Lion Flavour

Cream Soda Yog

Come join us for a fun filled vape day and stand in chance to win a Juice hamper sponsored by Luscious Fog and Rebel Lion!

See you there!

Date: 30 April 2016 from 13:30
Venue: Vape King Bellairs shopping Centre, shop 24 Bellairs Shopping centre, Corner of Malibongwe drive and Bellairs, Randburg




[RSVP=21975]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

BarataS - 4
Cinder - 1
Crittilian23 - 1
Dr Phil - 2
Kiki_bear - 1
saiman - 1
Silent Echo - 2
Stroodlepuff - 1 - _Amazing flavours these_
WARMACHINE - 1

Total: 14

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeeJona (21/4/16)

http://www.poemhunter.com/poems/fog/page-6/31647910/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/16)

Thank you to everyone who came through to the Luscious Fog liquid launch yesterday. It was a fantastic day and loads of fun, and very very foggy...

















Congratulations to @shaunnadan for winning the lucky draw prize which was one of each of the new liquids and an Ipv 5






See you all at the next one

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (1/5/16)

@shaunnadan always wins something!!!! Like always.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/16)

Jakey said:


> @shaunnadan always wins something!!!! Like always.


Haha I know. Lucky bugger he is  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/5/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Congratulations to @shaunnadan for winning the lucky draw prize which was one of each of the new liquids and an Ipv 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats @shaunnadan 

@Gizmo are you wondering what the best way is to remove the chappie that @Dr Phil accidentally sat on?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (1/5/16)

Super vid @Stroodlepuff - it does capture the vibe very well.

Was a super time ! For the two hours I was there, it was nothing but fun and laughter.
Lots of smiles and loads of vaping.

I did try the two new juices. Liked the Lemon Sorbet one a lot.
Loved trying the new juices on @Dr Phil 's wicked dripper setup with his custom boxmod.

Very good to see lots of familiar faces again. @Rob Fisher will be happy that I had a toot on @WARMACHINE's Cerabis with VM4 in it. I don't like that juice much - but it tasted very nice in the Cerabis. Far less caramel and far less sweet. Good vape on that device indeed.

Newly married @shaunnadan was all smiles  And @Paulie was on top form too - making us all laugh the whole time.

Thanks for inviting and hosting us @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo

What a jol. Was great to go visit the VK Bellairs shop again

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------

